# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Reloading 20g

## R93

I am thinking of reloading for my sons 20g, Smelly Bennelli. More like teach him to load his own ammo :Grin: 
We have heaps of shot and powder but no press. I do not have hulls or wads either. Just wondering if anyone else bothers reloading for the 20g and if you can get all the components easy enough.
I seen a mech junior for 20g on tardme for $350ish. Might grab one. Fast, 1 ounce loads are all we need.

----------


## veitnamcam

I was offered a shotgun press the other day, are they caliber specific?

----------


## R93

> I was offered a shotgun press the other day, are they caliber specific?


Yup, I am pretty sure they are. In saying that, I have not loaded a shotty round for some years.

----------


## R93

No bugger on here reloads for a 20g??? :Oh Noes:

----------


## mikee

> No bugger on here reloads for a 20g???


Nope its cheaper to buy it, although I now have a 12g (getting on with it is proving to be challenging, still working all the misses out)

Wads from here Wads Clay Buster - 20g - WAA - 7/8oz - 500 | Trade Me

and he can supply everything else as well

----------


## R93

Cheers Mikee. I have shitloads of lead shot and powder so I just need a press, primers, hulls and wads. It is good way to start my boy off on the reloading buzz as well I reckon.

----------


## mikee

> Cheers Mikee. I have shitloads of lead shot and powder so I just need a press, primers, hulls and wads. It is good way to start my boy off on the reloading buzz as well I reckon.


In that case may I humbly suggest one of these
Dillon SL900 with auto case  feeder

I have just tossed all my Winchester AA hulls, damn it you could have had em for free

----------


## R93

Jaysus!! Might be a bit flash and expensive for the amount of shooting our 20g does mikee!! I will have a look a prices all the same. 

EDIT:Far out!!! $1500 bucks!!! Would have to load shitloads to make it viable.

----------


## R93

> I have just tossed all my Winchester AA hulls, damn it you could have had em for free


A good bugger would go back and pick them up :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> A good bugger would go back and pick them up


I would but they are melted at the bottom of a 44 gallon drum, would be hard to sort them apart from the 12g ones now  :Sad:

----------


## mikee

my wee nephew was shooting my 20g this weekend (with 28g inserts and a bit of help from dad) was managing to hit stationary clays at 15m.
Dad help with the holding the gun but he aimed it and made it go. I removed 2/3 of the shot to cut down the recoil (he is only 5 after all). Little bugger nearly ran me out of ammo!!!!!

If your son's shooting an U/O and wants something better than a 410 with less boot than a 20 your welcome to borrow them

----------


## R93

> my wee nephew was shooting my 20g this weekend (with 28g inserts and a bit of help from dad) was managing to hit stationary clays at 15m.
> Dad help with the holding the gun but he aimed it and made it go. I removed 2/3 of the shot to cut down the recoil (he is only 5 after all). Little bugger nearly ran me out of ammo!!!!!
> 
> If your son's shooting an U/O and wants something better than a 410 with less boot than a 20 your welcome to borrow them



Thanks Mikee. He shoots his/our benelli 20g just fine. He has shot a few ducks now and getting handy on clays.

----------


## puku

Hey Dave I sourced some primers from a guy in chch. I can't think of his name at present but will check emails if you want. Otherwise I think people suggested I try willam arms for powder and primers. (That was for 12g steel loads)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

That would be good if you can find out, thanks Puku.

----------


## mikee

Or, Talk to James or Neil at Stirling Sports - Richmond, 035448290
I am sure they can help you

----------


## puku

Craig Maylam was the guy. And he suggested Richard at Wilhelm Arms. But Richard may have only had the hi skor 800x that I needed. 
Do gun works stock shotgun powder? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I have tons of powder. Just need primers, wads and hulls. I have a couple slabs of gamebore I have not fired off yet so I probably can try reloading those shells first.

----------


## puku

Ok. I could have a look at how many primers I have here if you struggle. It will get you going at least.
What powder is it?

----------


## R93

I have Herc green and red dot equivalents.......I think? I have not even got a 20g press yet Puku, so no panic on the primers, thanks.

----------


## madds

Hi 'old' 93, Browny would have primers and he actually sells it all made up! More your style so you don't have to get off the couch LOL!!!
Long time no speak, give me a call if/when your in CHCH.
CHEERS!!

----------


## TeRei

For years we loaded shottie ammo in 12g for our Benelli's. Got my son the 20g M2. Unfortunately we use bugger all shells because he 90% time smokes the pheasants with 1 shot. The 20g beats the 12g hands down [ or is it because of his skill level?]. Essentially saying the 20g has lead to a reduction in the ammo used.The MEC is basically a fail safe way to produce good ammo. :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Hi 'old' 93, Browny would have primers and he actually sells it all made up! More your style so you don't have to get off the couch LOL!!!
> Long time no speak, give me a call if/when your in CHCH.
> CHEERS!!


Browny would see me coming a mile off Madds. The whole point is to start my boy off reloading the way I did. I get in late to CHCH when you're our prowling the streets. I will give you a buzz soon mate. Will have some more meat for you as well, with any luck.

----------


## madds

Always appreciated, 'OLD MATE!!!

----------

